# A stupid game: match the mental illness to the function



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Not implying anything here at all, I just want to see what people think, it could be interesting. I didn't choose depression or anxiety because they're often intertwined with many other disorders. I did choose ones from a range of different categories and origins. 

Si: Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
This goes here, this works right over here. This is the spot for this because it's always been the spot for that. I have to go and do my bathroom cleaning ritual otherwise everything will fall apart.

Ne: Hyperactive-Attention Deficit Disorder
Oh wow that's interesting, huh what if that means...oh my god the human race is doomed. What is that loud noise? Oh it's my friend yelling at me, I forgot what was going on. 

Se: Panic Disorder
With every step, there's a beat, a rhythm of life. All around, am I losing control? Gotta get back on track, okay...oh shit this is too much all at once. 

Ni: Schizophrenia 
What is real? I know what's real, I see what they don't see. I know it's real based on my own perception, I see the hidden motives, I know what's going on. 

Fi: Borderline Personality Disorder
It's all hell, everything is horrible and I'm the worst of them all. But ya know, it's really a beautiful day, and everyone has their own individual experience, and we're all just trying to do the best we can. I hate humanity and love people. 

Te: Anorexia 
I'm not where I need to be. I need to be better, I am striving towards a goal. It's never satisfied, because it's always about the goal, the routine, the practices, the organization. 

Fe: Disassociative Identity Disorder
I am who you want to be, but in all honesty, or rather who I want me to be around you. I am that now, and another later, it'll always fluctuate, like inner voices passing through me. 

Ti: Autism spectrum
Everything is to be understood through a system, everything is so blurry and that's the only true way to understand reality, otherwise I might go wild.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Most of these seem reasonable enough, though Se and Te are weird to me. 

You identify Panic Disorder with Se, but it seems to me like your description is, if anything, the antithesis of Se. The person who is overwhelmed and panics is one who struggles with sensory processing and probably fears excessive sensory input. Characterizing the functions as illnesses that express deficits in proficiency with their use is an interesting concept, but that isn't what is happening elsewhere. I would go with Manic Syndrome for this instead.

Also, Te as anorexia sounds like you are trying to characterize it in terms of perfectionism. The thing is, I don't know that perfectionism is a typically or uniquely Te characteristic. If anything, Te-types can derive a certain self-confidence from the assent of a set of procedures that outline efficient metrics for success. Te can be insistent and confident in the name of efficiency and practicality, but that is not the same thing. If I wanted to point to one function being perfectionist, I would probably pick Ni or Fi before I would Te. If I had to exaggerate Te for the purposes of this thread (a surprisingly challenging task since there are not many mental illnesses that match up too well with Te's various facets), I think it would have to be the sacrifice of everything else at the altar of success. This would line up alright with Antisocial Personality Disorder, where such a person has no compunction about using others towards achieving their desired ends.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I did have a harder time with Se and Te, probably because they are my weakest functions. I do have explanations though. I chose the Se one as panic disorder because whenever you're in a stressful state your dominant function can be the death of you. That's what all of these are. I chose the Te one as Anorexia because there's an ideal self all TJ's want to be, through their lower Fi. They are highly self sufficient, which in a twisted way is how Anorexia works.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Mental illness can affect anyone of every type, but the end product will probably look vastly different from one type to another. 


For instance, a narcissistic IxFP will be that person who just does whatever they feel like while being completely oblivious to how they impact others and think of themselves as super special but that people are just stupid to recognize this so they'll constantly do the opposite of _''what society wants'' and shift the blame to anything else but themselves. 

Meanwhile a ExTJ narcissist, well.... to quote Sam Jackson from Jurassic Park: ''hold on to your butts!'' because these people will run the metaphorical bulldozer over everyone and everything, seeing themselves as nothing short of self-righteous dictators._


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, in my description I stated that I'm not implying anything, which I didn't elaborate on. I should have said that I'm not implying these functions correlate with having a specific mental illness, but the general vibe of a function and what mental illness it can be compared to in a theoretical sense.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

I see this as a joke, too. Please *don't take this seriously*, people xD

*Se:* Control freak. (couldn't find a mental illness name)
_What are you doing? What is that? Who is this? Let me see that. Where are you going? What did you eat? Where did you buy that? Let me touch that! When? Who? Where? etc. etc._

*Si:* Asperger's Syndrome.
_I have to eat at this specific hour. It's time to sleep. It's time to wake up. I always sit in this chair. I always use this type of clothes. This is my side of the couch. I always do this every weekend. It's time to shower. I only like the food this way. etc. etc._

*Ne:* Paranoid Personality Disorder.
_This is because of that. What if this is because of so and so? I bet they are doing Z because A caused B and people who do A usualy did C in the past. Everytime I say A they answer C, there must be an underlying B. etc. etc._

*Ni:* Schizoid personality disorder.
_I don't care about reality. I will just live an imaginary life in my head while I stare at the infinite with a "tunel vision" and ignore everything arround me._

*Te:* Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder (not the same as OCD)
_It has to be this way. No, not to the left and not to the right, it has to be my way. Do this, this and that and everything will be perfect! I have to be ready for everything! There has to be order! I have to be in control! etc. etc._

*Ti:* Cognitive Rigidity (this was the hardest, can't also find a better name)
_That is wrong. No, that is wrong. No, it's not like that. I'll correct you! No, that is flawed. That is not how it's done. No. Wrong! Incorrect! I'll correct you... This is how it is. etc. etc._

*Fe:* Dependent Personality Disorder.
_No, you decide! Oh, no, I'll eat what you choose. No, I'll let you decide. I don't know.. Do you like it? If you like it, I like it. Hmmm.... what do you prefer? Should I buy this or that one? I don't know, what do you think? etc. etc._

*Fi:* Self-defeating (masochistic) personality disorder
_No, I don't want your help. I know what I have to do. This must be done. No! I have to do this by myself. This is my curse! I need to feel this to the depths! It's just me. It's me against the world. Leave me alone. I'll feel the pain! etc. etc._


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> Se: Control freak. (couldn't find a mental illness name)


OCPD could end up having this effect on people.


> Ti: Cognitive Rigidity (this was the hardest, can't also find a better name)


I see what you mean there. Unhealthy cognitive rigidity is more a symptoms than a disorder: appearing in autism, again OCPD, andalso as a response to aging.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

You don't even know what the fuck BPD is and you're trying to associate it with a cognitive process. Just stop.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Every introverted function: Depression.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Close this thread before it's too late :shocked:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll admit that I am annoyed tbh. I do see the humor sometimes in things like these (heck, I made fun of my bad left leg a lot), but these mental illnesses are already stigmatized enough as it is to not be used as a punchline by people who don't experience them, nor understand them. 

I have BPD. It made my life a living hell before diagnosis and treatment (and sometimes some episodes still do) so I don't take kindly to the humor associated with really bad impressions/understanding of what it is.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

This thread should be closed.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*OBJECTION TO CLOSING THE THREAD* *In defense of comedy*

Why should this thread be closed?!?!? I am sorry. To me that is going too far with intolerance for *humor*.
The person who created this thread wrote *GAME*. It is not meant to be taken serioulsy.
*Humor and comedy is always acchieved by ridiculing the serious problems people face in life. That is the value of comedy. It picks the most serious topics and makes it fun by confronting people with their flaws.*

I am transexual and I read very bad stuff about people like me out of the context of humor and I don't go arround complaining about that to everyone. If this thread is closed just because some people don't have sense of humor then comedy is not aloud here!!
Everytime people use comedy it is by transforming something serious into something funny. In ancient times, this is how comedy was born and it is it's essence.

I don't see how this thread is harming people. No one can tell a joke about anything then. Comedy aliviates the weight that the things that cause us suffering have.

And if this is closed just because one person with BPD is complaining because of the way BPD was described then I must inform that BPD was taken very lightly by the person who compared it with *Fi*. I had a BPD girlfriend and I studied BPD: this person's problem is not with the thread itself. It is with her over-identification with the disorder and the disorder itself where one of the symptoms is Black&White thinking where everything is eitheir good or bad, there are no grey areas.

I also experienced tremendous suffering and BAD TREATMENT by other people who bullied me and threathened me because I was transexual and I can admit using humor with transexualism because I am not over identified with it to the point of lacking sense of humor. The only thing that would make me step up if transexualism was being used with humor was if some information about it was inaccurate ('cause it would spread a misconception).

Should this thread be colsed because people with personality *disorders* (disruptive by their nature) don't want to admit that their *behaviors* are *disordered* and for that same reason it can be used in comedy??

I don't think so.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

People are getting offended because the OP appears to be MOCKING those with mental illness, not laughing WITH them.. .Some of the descriptions seem to verge on actual cruelty...

But you see, relentlessly mocking the mentally ill is still considered acceptable in society due to how stigmatized it is to this day, so not surprised this thread hasn't been closed so far. 

Humor is one thing, however this thread appears to have more of a mocking tone than anything else...


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> People are getting offended because the OP appears to be MOCKING those with mental illness, not laughing WITH them.. .Some of the descriptions seem to verge on actual cruelty...
> 
> But you see, relentlessly mocking the mentally ill is still considered acceptable in society due to how stigmatized it is to this day, so not surprised this thread hasn't been closed so far.
> 
> Humor is one thing, however this thread appears to have more of a mocking tone than anything else...


I disagree. I actualy think that the fact that people are considering closing this thread is proof that society is starting to go the opposite extreme with personality disorders. Overlooking (out of ignorance) that disordered people are only considered disordered because their behavior impacts other negatively. We see more and more the narrative of the "acceptance" of personality disorders being promoted and not enough information about what the disorders actualy are. No one can tell things as they are because it is "cruel". I think this shows how people want to close their eyes to how disordered people actualy think. And *perhaps, what makes people unconfortable, is the fact that the humorous discriptions we did are close to the mental illnessess we mentioned.*
In the past people with mental illnesses were locked up and tortured without dignity. Today we are walking to the other extreme where few people talk about what it actualy is and we can't make a joke about it.
Describing the behavior is not enough. I think *describing how people with mental illness think actualy is a better way of understanding it* is to live like that.

*Humor is always somewhat cruel*. There is no humor picking on beautiful and happy things. The essence of comedy is exposing humans to their flaws and suffering in such a shocking way that makes them laugh
The rythm of comedy is always faster then drama because it has do be done in a way that people don't have time to think. Only on a second read" someone would overlook the humor on this thread.
Because it is written we can re-read, wich would be missing the point.
Pointing inaccuracies about the mental ilnesses above to clear misconceptions is one thing. Saying this is not humor is lacking sense of humor

And comparing *Mental * illness to *cognitive* functions is not that stupid. Mental illnesses are disordered or abnormal *cognition*. And *Personality* disorders are only pointed by society because people with these disorders are disruptive and cause suffering arround them
Making humor with it doesn't mean we don't wish these people felt better about their lifes. I think no one in his right mind wishes people with this mental illnesses to suffer. But Personality disorders would not be a "mental illness" if the people who are diagnosed with it were not out of the ordinary in their behaviors. Just like trasexuals are used in humor because it is not common for the majority of people.

Joking about the mental illness is not ridiculing a person in particular. It is an over identification with the illness that makes someone take this as offensive. Unless there was, like I said, an inaccurate discription of the mental illness.

I even think it would be better to say that this would more likely spread misconceptions about the functions and not about the mental illnesses.
@WhatIsYourConfirmationBias, A few days a go *you* opened a thread about recognizing Narcissism, but no one had a problem with that. And more interestingly, someone advised to "treat them as comedy"... no one complained.
Why is that? Are narcissists "The bad ones" and all the others "the poor ones"?

This is just a joke, for god's sake.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

@Guajiro Ah.. here comes the “open-minded” “freedom of speech” kind of talk.
Well, the problem here is the word GAME!

And if you don't go around complaining about that to everyone, doesn’t mean other people are Ok with it.

- You defend “Humor” and “Comedy” while neglecting another person’s feelings! Not even thinking how many other persons will read that and feel bad without saying a word! 
- Who said ancient time’s “comedy” was healthy way of humor anyway?

The humor I employ is meant to get you laughing. It’s meant to help loosen you up, so you feel more comfortable talking about mental illness.

This thread could be funny..
1. Only if all who’s here have been there,done that.
2. Laugh with mental ill people when THEY make the jokes, and not at them.

Other than this, is just another ignorant annoying thread. 
Just keep in mind.. Not Everybody Is You.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Fohra said:


> @Guajiro Ah.. here comes the “open-minded” “freedom of speech” kind of talk.
> Well, the problem here is the word GAME!
> 
> And if you don't go around complaining about that to everyone, doesn’t mean other people are Ok with it.
> ...


When you counter argument my arguments and not my character I will give credit to your opinion.
The essence of comedy is still the same today.
I am sure you laugh about other topics that are not joking about mental illnessess but about other things that don't touch your Ego.
The same goes for you. Not everybody has a mental illness and is unable to see the humor in this. Wich doesn't mean I can't feel empathy for the bad experiences these people have. I have a friend with Asperger and I feel for him too. Still I am abble to see that his repetitive behavior is similar to *Si* and routine.
I also associated a mental illness with my dominant function. By doing this I am recognizing the potential of becoming mentally ill in myself. But I don't identify with the functions to the point of not taking a joke.
And I did think about other people's feelings before posting that. But I don't think it is reasonable to stop looking at things with sense of humor and tell a joke just because some people could feel bad. If I were to shut up everytime I found something funny, my life would be miserable. I consider a good laugh important to everyone's life too


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> > People are getting offended because the OP appears to be MOCKING those with mental illness, not laughing WITH them.. .Some of the descriptions seem to verge on actual cruelty...
> ...


I expected this argument at some point in time if I talked about this particular topic, and just like clockwork you failed to disappoint...

The main difference between this thread and that one is i WAS NOT ACTIVELY MOCKING HER...I'm not sure HOW or WHY you thought the two threads were comparable...

That said, we do need to have a more open dialogue about personality disorders, and the impact they have on larger society, and those who are involved with these individuals intimately...

Narcissists are victims as well...However, as far as I can see the impact Narcissists have on those around them are FAR more detrimental and destructive to those around them then the other personality disorders...

Life isn't fair, or just. Is it fair to discriminate against Narcissists considering they are the victims of childhood neglect and abuse? No it's not...

However, they have a far more devastating effect on those around them then most of the other mental illnesses combined, except perhaps for severe schizophrenia...And if they don't seek treatment, they end up destroying the people closest to them (narcissists that is) 

So sorry but there IS a difference between the two groups, and attempting to invalidate my argument by pointing out my supposed "hypocrisy" doesn't exactly work...

"Humor is somewhat cruel"? Yes I think you're right, which is one reason I've never liked the class clown.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> I expected this argument at some point in time if I talked about this particular topic, and just like clockwork you failed to disappoint...
> 
> The main difference between this thread and that one is i WAS NOT ACTIVELY MOCKING HER...I'm not sure HOW or WHY you thought the two threads were comparable...
> 
> ...


Well, there are people without sense of humor for sure. I do appretiate the work Clowns do.

You were expecting me to bring it up. What about no one pointing to the advices people gave you? Including "treating narcissists as comedy". Or your post telling males to stop thinking with their dicks? Didn't I have to use my sense of humor to not get offended by that?

Yes, I think it is kind of hypocrit.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> > I expected this argument at some point in time if I talked about this particular topic, and just like clockwork you failed to disappoint...
> ...


You literally have no ability to see nuance in an argument...Instead, you resort to attacking the credibility of the person making the argument in order to invalidate the point they were making...I believe it's called a straw man...

If you want a medal, you won't get one from me. But the fact you STILL can't see the difference between narcissists and those with other mental health disorders, in fact you lack the ability to even see there IS a difference...

I'm done here.


----------

